# Mags for P9



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone found a source for mags for the P9? I see more for the K9 around here. there's a gun show coming up the end of the month, I guess I can wait till then.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I got mine strait from the Kahr website. They were in line with other places I have looked.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, Fallguy. That was my other thought.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

No problem. Glad to help. I also recommend the extended mag. It gives you a little more to grip.


----------

